# en la carta les decía que se dejaría golpear



## SaraMaskk

Guten Tag. 
Wie kann ich auf Deutsch "en la carta les decía que se dejaría golpear" sagen?

Das ist mein Versuch:

Die Brief sagtet, dass ...

Danke schon.


----------



## kt_81

Im Brief sagte sie/er, dass sie/er sich schlagen lassen werde

"Der Brief sagte" sería literalmente "la carta decía" 

"sagtet" <- 2. persona plural imperfecto


----------



## SaraMaskk

Danke, kt81


----------



## elroy

kt_81 said:


> Im Brief sagte sie/er, dass sie/er sich werde schlagen lassen werde


 "Werden" kommt in der Reihe zuerst, wenn es sich um einen Doppelinfinitiv handelt.


----------



## jebbe

elroy said:


> "Werden" kommt in der Reihe zuerst, wenn es sich um einen Doppelinfinitiv handelt.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du dich mit den deutschen Grammatikregeln besser auskennst als ich, aber hier finde ich hören sich beide Versionen richtig an. Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen warum...

jebbe


----------



## elroy

Also ich glaube, Deine Variante ist eher umgangssprachlich, aber ich bin mir auch nicht absolut sicher.

Jedenfalls ist das die Regel, die ich mir einprägen musste.


----------



## kt_81

Er sagte, er werde sich schlagen lassen.
Er sagte, DASS er sich schlagen lassen werde.

Die beiden Varianten werden auf jeden Fall in der Sprache um mich herum so benutzt. Evtl. ist die Wortstellung im zweiten Satz Umgangssprache. Ich weiß es nicht, da ich Deutsch eigentlich nie nach Lehrbuch oder sonst etwas gelernt hatte. Wenn du eine entsprechende Regel kennst bzw. weißt, wo man sie nachlesen kann, wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn du sie hier anführst. Womöglich ist deine Variante tatsächlich die "richtigere", dann weiß ich's halt in Zukunft.  Für mich hat sie auf den ersten Blick falsch geklungen, und auf den zweiten, nach längerer Überlegung, evtl. doch nicht schlecht, aber auf jeden Fall alt und hochgestochen. Das Dumme ist ja auch, dass solche Konstruktionen auch in den Nachrichten etc. nicht allzu oft vorkommen. Da kann es natürlich sein, dass ich die "richtige" Variante einfach sehr selten gehört habe, und sie mir daher ungewöhnlich erscheint.


----------

